# Coast guard station destin



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Has anyone fished for redfish there lately? I've been thinking about heading over there lately, it's one of my favorite spots, but don't tell anyone :shifty:


----------



## skays (Jul 4, 2009)

Fished the flats (wading) near Eglin last evening and tied into the largest trout I have ever hooked. Thought it was a redfish. Hip deep water 30 yards offshore. Fish was 10 feet from me and then all of a sudden took off...taking line like a bandit. Finally hauled in "half" a trout. Bull shark?? Water was very calm. Nothing breaking water but large mullet.


----------



## Max_Power (May 11, 2009)

I fished there on 9/16 and there were redfish everywhere. Fished there again this past friday 9/25 and didn't catch a thing.


----------



## flatsfever (Jun 5, 2008)

Fished Eglin flats by boat on 9/24 and had roughly a 4 ft bullshark hanging around the boat. Caught a few trout, reds and spanish. Left and went to the Destin Coastguard station and caught nothing but catfish. :blink:


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Was there the other day...nothing.


----------

